# مساعدة



## sam3an alshai5 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا حاسس حالي عمببعد عن الله ..
قرأت مرة شي عن الالحاد وكيف يفكروا ومن وقتها عقلي صار يفكر باشياء غريبة
صرت ادخل العلم بكل شي واحس انه الله ما بيدخل يحياة حدا
مثلا اذا مرض بمرض خطير .. الكل بيحكي انه هذا بسبب الله .. لكن انا صار عقلي يقنعني انه ما دخل الله بالمرض فهذه امور بالجسد ونتيجة لنمو خلايا غير طبييعية في الجسم واسبابها من الحياة 
بعدين فجأة برجع اصلي واتذكر الرب يسوع وشو عمل من اجلنا
بس والله وسواس بعقلي مو عارف كيف اتخلص منه !!
بدي شي اقراه يقنعني بووجود الله وارجع لايماني  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *انا حاسس حالي عمببعد عن الله ..
> قرأت مرة شي عن الالحاد وكيف يفكروا ومن وقتها عقلي صار يفكر باشياء غريبة
> صرت ادخل العلم بكل شي واحس انه الله ما بيدخل يحياة حدا
> مثلا اذا مرض بمرض خطير .. الكل بيحكي انه هذا بسبب الله .. لكن انا صار عقلي يقنعني انه ما دخل الله بالمرض فهذه امور بالجسد ونتيجة لنمو خلايا غير طبييعية في الجسم واسبابها من الحياة
> ...


*أخى الحبيب المحاربة بالالحاد هى حرب شيطانيه فكريه ليست بالجديده بل هى تحارب حتى أكثر الأشخاص صلاحا وتقوى والتغلب عليها يكون عن طريق قراءة الكتاب المقدس والتأمل فى أفعال الله مع قديسيه ومعاملاته مع البشر.

أيضا ارفع قلبك فى صلاة حاره للرب يسوع ان يقوى ايمانك . 
اجعل علاقتك بالله علاقه شخصيه وليست فقط مجرد معرفه عقليه.*


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*حبيبي بعيداً عن ما تقول ....*
*ليس لك سبيل سوي الكتاب المقدس *
*أنحني وأغلق عيناك وأهدأ ودع عقلك ينطلق دعه وحده دون توجيه ستراه وبعد فترة ينطلق نحو الله مصدره وجابله وصانعه*
*أتركه يفكر في أي شئ والي أي وقت أستمر فقط في حالة الهدوء ...*
*وبعدها ردد فقط .... يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل *
*وبعدها قم وأفتح كتابك المقدس أي أصحاح أي سفر فتح عشواي وأبدأ في القراءة وصدقني ستجد ما يريده الله لك واضحاً كالنور ..... *
*فقط أنحني وأهدأ وأطلق العنان لعقلك ..... وربنا معاك*​


----------



## bob (2 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام و نعمة
في الاول ايها الاخ تذكر تجارب الشيطان لايوب و الذي كان بسماح من الله اي الامراض هي تجارب من الله يسمح بها و لها اسباب كثيرة 
ا ينزع الله التجارب، بل يسمح لنا بها، ويقدّم لنا القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الأسباب لذلك:

أولاً: ليعلمك أنك قد صرت أكثر قوّة.

ثانيًا: لكي تستمر متواضعًا، فلا تنتفخ بعظمة مواهبك، إذ تضغط التجارب عليك.

ثالثاً: لكي يتأكّد الشيطان الشرّير الذي قد يشك للحظة أنك قد تركته، فبمَحَكْ التجارب يتأكّد أنك تركته تمامًا وقد أفلتّ من بين يديه.

رابعًا: بها تصير أكثر قوّة وصلابة من الصلب نفسه.

خامسًا: لكي تحصل على دليل واضح للكنوز المعهود بها إليك. فإن الشيطان لا يريد محاربتك ما لم يراك في كرامة أعظم. على سبيل المثال في البداية هاجم آدم، لأنه رآه يتمتّع بكرامة عظيمة. ولهذا السبب أيضًا هيّأ الشيطان نفسه للمعركة ضدّ أيوب لأنه رآه مكلّلاً، يزكّيه الجميع[128].

ويقدّم الأب تادرس عدة أسباب لسماح الله لنا بالتجارب، منها تزكيتنا أو إصلاحنا، أو بسبب خطيّة ارتكبناها، أو لإظهار مجد الله أو علامة عقاب إلهي:

[أ. من أجل اختبارهم، كما نقرأ عن الطوباويّين إبراهيم وأيوب وكثير من القدّيسين الذين تحمّلوا تجارب بلا حصر...(تفسير انجيل متي الاصحاح الرابع للقمص تادرس يعقوب)
اما من ناحية الالحاد  فاقراء اصحاح الايمان و هو رسالة بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين الاصحاح الحادي عشر


----------



## صوت الرب (2 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز لا تربط ألله بكل مرض يصيبك
قد يكون المرض تجربة و لكن ليس كل الأمراض
فإن مثلا جلست قرب شخص مصاب بمرض معدي
و انعديت فهذا من العدوى و ليس من ألله
.
نقطة أخرى يجب أن تعرفها
الفكر الإلحادي فكر هش و بالتفكير السليم
تستطيع أن تدمر هذا الفكر 
فإن كانت لديك أسئلة إلحادية فلا تتردد
في طرحها فنحن لا نخاف منها بل ندمرها بالمنطق و التفكير السليم


----------



## sam3an alshai5 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كثير الكم عالمساعدة
من الامثلة : احيانا بسأل حالي وين الملائكة لماذا لا يظهرون لاحد هذه الايام ! مش ممكن تكون مثل ما بيحكوا الملحدين انها خرافات او قصص غير واقعية!
وايضاً السماوات اين السماء اللي موجودة فيها الله..؟
دائما تتردد اسئلة مثل هذه واحاول اتهرب منها بس اانا بدي اتخلص منها نهائياً


----------



## bob (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا بالنسبة لموضوع الملايكة هل تظن ان من يظهر له ملائكة او قديسين يقولون و يذيعون لكل الناس بهذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا الموضوع يكون علاقة او صلة بين الله و الناس القديسين  علي الارض فلا يمكن لهؤلاء الناس كشف عمل الله معهم او صلتهم او مدي قداستهم و كم سمعنا عن القديسين الذين كانت تظهر لهم ملائكة او قديسين او السيد المسيح نفسه له المجد و لكن كل هذا  بعد انتقالهم عن هذا العالم ليس في حياتهم لانهم يريدون ان يعيشوا غرباء علي الارض 
ثانيا بالنسبة لموضوع السماء 
الله لايحده مكان فهو موجود في السماء و علي الارض و في كل السماوات فلا يوجد مكان لا يوجد فيه الله فهل افكر في اي سماء يوجد فيها الله الذي لا يحده مكان؟؟


----------



## حمورابي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحية

لامــُشكلة في التفكير فكر وتبحر في التفكير وارسم نماذج بعقلك وتعرف على الكون وما فيهِ 
فالتفكير يزيد العقل توسع وإدراع لما لايصل إليهِ دون التفكير 
ولكن يجب مراعاة الأمور التي هي واضِحة ومفهومة من قبل المكون لهذا العالم 
وطبيعة الإنسان المتعرضة للفساد والمرض . الخ 
من هذا المنطلق سوف تعرف ان الله قد كون الإنسان بصورة يستطيع التحكم بجسمهِ وعلاجهِ 
ولكن يجب ان يكون الأذن والمشيئة في العمل من الله 
*


----------



## صوت الرب (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> شكرا كثير الكم عالمساعدة
> من الامثلة : احيانا بسأل حالي وين الملائكة لماذا لا يظهرون لاحد هذه الايام ! مش ممكن تكون مثل ما بيحكوا الملحدين انها خرافات او قصص غير واقعية!
> وايضاً السماوات اين السماء اللي موجودة فيها الله..؟
> دائما تتردد اسئلة مثل هذه واحاول اتهرب منها بس اانا بدي اتخلص منها نهائياً


اهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
بالنسبة للملائكة قبل أن تسأل لماذا لا تظهر
هل سألت لماذا الله نفسه لا يظهر لنا ؟
الجواب على هذين السؤالين هو لإختبار قوة ايماننا
فبظهور ألله أو ملائكته  يزول الأيمان لأنه أصبح حقيقة
فانت مثلا لا تؤمن بوجود والدك لأنه موجود و أنت تراه
و هكذا ظهور ألله أو الملائكة سيزيل الإيمان
>
بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني أين السماء
فأحب أن أوضح لك أن السماء هي مكان روحي أبعد من تصوراتنا الحسية لهذا لا نستطيع تحديده
فهو ليس مكان نستطيع تحديده بالخرائط أو بالأقمار الصناعية


----------



## Desert Rose (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عزيزى مثل ما قال لك كل الاخوة الكرام 
الفكر الآلحادى يهاجم معظم المؤمنين 

الملحدون ( وأنا أدرى ماأقول ) يفسرون كل شئ بالعلم وفى بداية كلامك معهم يعطوك أنطباع انهم وجدوا أصل كل شئ وعرفوا كل شئ عن الكون وأن العلم قد فسر كل شئ 

ولكن عندما تدخل للعمق معهم تجد كم التخبط الفكرى الموجود لديهم 

العلم ياعزيزى أجاب عن بعض الآمور ولكنه الى الآن لم يجب عن أهم سؤال وهو نشأة الكون 
كيف نشأ هذا الكون 
يوجد العديد من النظريات وهى مجرد نظريات لم تصل بعد الى حقيقة علمية  لانه لايوجد اى شئ مؤكد الى الان 

معظم النظريات الآلحادية تعتمد على مبدأ الصدفة ان هذا الكون وجسم الآنسان نشأ بالصفة 

خلية بسيطة نشأت وارتقت تصاعديا الى ان تكون منها كل الكائنات ,اوك اذا افترضنا ذلك ماهى القوة العاقلة التى هيأت كل الظروف لهذة الخلية لترتقى تصلعديا حتى تكون الانسان 

ولماذا لم يرتقى الانسان تصاعديا الى الان ليتكون كائن أرقى و أعلى منه ؟

كيف نترك مبدأ الصدفة وحده يفسر لنا معنى الوجود؟

صدقنى ياعزيزى النظريات الالحادية ربما تجيب بالعلم على بعض الظواهر فى الحياة لكنها لم تجيب عن أهم سؤال ما هو معى الحياة ؟ ولماذا نحن موجودين ؟ وما الذى اوجدنا من الاساس ؟

الكتاب المقدس وحده هو الذى يجيب على هذة الاسئلة


----------



## Desert Rose (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ياعزيزى النظريات الآلحادية منفرة لآنها تجعل من الآنسان مجرد كائن وسط باقى الحيوانات 

يوجد من قال ان الآنسان حيوان جنسى مثل سيجموند فرويد 

ومن قال أن القرد ارتقى تصاعديا الى ان اصبح انسان وهى نظرية داروين ( ويوجد بها الكثير من المشاكل لآن الى الآن لم يتم العثور على الحلقات الوسطية بين القرد والآنسان )

والآنسان ياعزيزى حتى وان اقتنع بهذة النظريات لفترة فأنه داخليا يرفضها 
لآن الله خلق الآنسان على صورته ونفخ فيه من روحه وهذة النظريات تسفه الانسان وتحقره ولذلك هو ان اقتنع بها فترة 
لن يرتاح لها كثيرا لان يوجد شئ بداخلة يخبره أنه أرقى من ذلك بكثير وأن يوجد هدف أسمى لوجوده وأنه مرتبط بمدبر هذا الكون وخالقه ولن يرتاح حتى يجده 

أرفع قلبك للرب وصلى وأقرأ الكتاب وثق أن الله يقبلك فى جميع حالاتك .


----------



## Rosetta (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ليت الملحد يأتي هنا ليناقشنا 
كيف يتكون الجنين في بطن امه ؟ 
ليته يأتي ليقول لنا من الذي يسير هذا الكون ؟ 
ليته يأتي و يخبرنا من ماذا خُلق أدم اول البشر ؟ هل خَلق نفسه بنفسه ؟

ليتهم يعلمون سر هذه القوى العظيمة التي تسير الكون 
قوة عظيمه يسجد لها الانسان و النبات و الحيوان 
انها قوة ذلك العظيم القدوس 

ابتعد عن هذه الافكار لانها ليست الا حروب شيطانية تأتيك بقناع العقل 
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس و عزز من صلاتك و خلوتك مع الله اكثر فأكثر ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الحبيب
كان بودى عمل ملخص لكل إجابات الإخوة الأحباء ، وتقديمها لك لكى تضعها أمامك دائماً ، فكلها أفكار منيرة ومستنيرة وفى عاية الأهمية
++ ولكن إسمحلى بنقطة واحدة مما قيل ، لأعلق عليها سريعاً
وهى أن تتذكر معجزات الله
فإن الله - العالم بطبيعة النسيان عندنا - أمر الشعب فى القديم ، بعدما صنع لهم معجزتى العبور وسط البحر الأحمر ثم نهر الأردن
أمرهم بأخذ حجارة من أسفل مواضع الماء ، وأن يجعلوها نصباً أمامهم ، ليتذكروا معجزة الله معهم
+++ كما أن رب المجد  -بعدما عمل معجزتى إشباع الجموع - أنـَّب التلاميذ عندما خافوا من عدم وجود خبز لديهم ، أنبهم على النسيان ، قائلاً 
[ لماذا تفكرون أنه ليس عندكم خبز ؟ ألا تشعرون بعد ولا تفهمون ؟ أحتى الآن قلوبكم غليظة ؟ ....... ولا تذكرون حين كسرت الخمسة أرغفة للخمسة ألاف ، كم قفة مملوءة كسراً رفعتم ........... فكيف لا تفهمون ]  مر8: 17- 21
+++++ فيجب مداومة تذكر معجزات الله بإستمرار  
+++  وهو نفس ما تفعله الشعوب ليظلوا يتذكروا إنتصاراتهم ، إذ يبنون نصباً تذكارياً يخلد إنتصارهم ، ليشجعهم فى الظروف السيئة
++++++ وبالتأكيد الله عمل معك أشيباء ولكنك لم تنتبه 
+++ ولكى تجعل ذهنك متيقظاً فى الإنتباه لعمل الله معك ، وفى تذكار معجزات الله ،أكتبها فى أجندة ، وإلصق أوراق أمام عينيك فى مكان ظاهر لتتذكرها ، فتكون لك مثل النصب التذكارى الذى أمر الله به للتذكير بمعجزة العبور
++ كما يفيد جداً أن تقرأ المعجزات المعاصرة ، التى صنعها الله بواسطة قديسيه ، فما أكثرها
وتوجد كتب موثقة بالمعجزات مع شهادات المختصين
مثل كتب معجزات الله على يد مارجرجس وفيلوباتير مرقوريوس (أبو سيفين )ومارمينا والبابا كيرلس
وكلها صادقة ، لأن الأديرة التى تصدرها تتوخى الحذر والدقة البالغة ، لئلا نصير شماتة لأعداء المسيح
+++++ وتستطيع أن تجرِّب بنفسك ، فإن الله موجود بالحقيقة ، مهما قال الشيطان وأعوانه


----------



## sam3an alshai5 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*بشكركم كلكم على مساعدتكم
وانا وضعي اتحسن
بس انا في فكرة ملازماني دائما وهي انه دائما يصلون بان تمطر وكلنا نعلم كيف ينزل المطر .. بسبب تبخر الماء وبحسب الكميات المتبخرة ستمطر .. لكن عندما تمطر يقولون ان الله هو الذي انزل المطر
ارجوكم وضحولي هذه الاشياء لكي اقتنع واقنع غيري *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *بشكركم كلكم على مساعدتكم
> وانا وضعي اتحسن
> بس انا في فكرة ملازماني دائما وهي انه دائما يصلون بان تمطر وكلنا نعلم كيف ينزل المطر .. بسبب تبخر الماء وبحسب الكميات المتبخرة ستمطر .. لكن عندما تمطر يقولون ان الله هو الذي انزل المطر
> ارجوكم وضحولي هذه الاشياء لكي اقتنع واقنع غيري *


*كل ماتشرح فيه هو اسلوب بديع وضعه الخالق العظيم.
*


----------



## Rosetta (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *بشكركم كلكم على مساعدتكم
> وانا وضعي اتحسن
> بس انا في فكرة ملازماني دائما وهي انه دائما يصلون بان تمطر وكلنا نعلم كيف ينزل المطر .. بسبب تبخر الماء وبحسب الكميات المتبخرة ستمطر .. لكن عندما تمطر يقولون ان الله هو الذي انزل المطر
> ارجوكم وضحولي هذه الاشياء لكي اقتنع واقنع غيري *


*
طيب اقولك على حاجة 
دورة المياه في الطبيعة معروفة و هي باختصار تبخر مياه البحر و البخار بيتحول الى غيوم و من ثم تنزل الامطار من هذه الغيوم

طيب الصيف دا اجا على العالم حار جدا و اكيد حصل تبخر بشكل كبير للمياه 
طيب هي فين المياه دي مش مفروض تنزل ؟؟؟ بحسب دورة المياه في الطبيعة ؟؟

لماذا لم تنزل بعد ؟؟

اليست هناك قوى عظيمة تتحكم فيها؟ بالتاكيد نعم و هذه هي قوة الخالق .. 
ايه رأيك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*



انا حاسس حالي عمببعد عن الله ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كلنا بيمر علينا فترات بنفس الشكل .*
*ولكن ما هو رد الفعل .*
*فى ناس لما بتحس بكده .. بتترمى عند رجليه وتقول يامحنى يا رب على البعد*
*وبتحاول تقرب اكتر من ربنا *
*وفى ناس مش هاممها*

*بص الحكاية ديه فى سفر نشيد الاناشيد*

1- العروس قاعدة متغطية ومتدفية من البرد .. وسايبة عريسها على الباب بره .. خايفة توسخ هدومها ورجليها لما تقوم تفتح .
song 5:1 أَنَا نَائِمَةٌ وَقَلْبِي مُسْتَيْقِظٌ. صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي قَارِعًا: «اِفْتَحِي لِي يَا أُخْتِي، يَا حَبِيبَتِي، يَا حَمَامَتِي، يَا كَامِلَتِي! لأَنَّ رَأْسِي امْتَلأَ مِنَ الطَّلِّ، وَقُصَصِي مِنْ نُدَى اللَّيْلِ». 
Song 5:2 قَدْ خَلَعْتُ ثَوْبِي، فَكَيْفَ أَلْبَسُهُ؟ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ رِجْلَيَّ، فَكَيْفَ أُوَسِّخُهُمَا؟ 
 

2- العريس عايز يدخل .. بس فى نفس الوقت .. هو مش هيدخل بالعافية هو مستنى العروسة

Song 5:3 حَبِيبِي مَدَّ يَدَهُ مِنَ الْكَوَّةِ، فَأَنَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْشَائِي.​


3- ولما فاقت العروسة وصحصحت .. راحت تفتح الباب .. ملقتش العريس​



Song 5:4 قُمْتُ لأَفْتَحَ لِحَبِيبِي وَيَدَايَ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرًّا، وَأَصَابِعِي مُرٌّ قَاطِرٌ عَلَى مَقْبَضِ الْقُفْلِ. Song 5:5 فَتَحْتُ لِحَبِيبِي، لكِنَّ حَبِيبِي تَحَوَّلَ وَعَبَرَ. نَفْسِي خَرَجَتْ عِنْدَمَا أَدْبَرَ. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. دَعَوْتُهُ فَمَا أَجَابَنِي. 

انت فى المرحلة دى يا استاذ سمعان .

والحل هنا
Zech 1:3 فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ، فَأَرْجِعَ إِلَيْكُمْ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. ​​





اعمل زى عروس النشيد وامسك فى ربنا بأديك وسنانك .. متزعلهوش .. كلمه كل شوية .. وانت فى المواصلات وانت بتفكر وانت فى اى وقت .

Song 3:2 فَمَا جَاوَزْتُهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي، فَأَمْسَكْتُهُ وَلَمْ أَرْخِهِ، حَتَّى أَدْخَلْتُهُ بَيْتَ أُمِّي وَحُجْرَةَ مَنْ حَبِلَتْ بِي. 



قعد مع نفسك وقول يا رب .. انا بحبك قوى قوى .. سامحنى لانى سبتك واقف على الباب .. مش هعمل كده تانى .​

تعالى يا رب ادخل واتعشى معايا .​


*



قرأت مرة شي عن الالحاد وكيف يفكروا ومن وقتها عقلي صار يفكر باشياء غريبة​

صرت ادخل العلم بكل شي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شئ طبيعى .. *

*شعب اسرائيل زمان .. كان كل شوية يسيب اله اسرائيل ويروح يعبد البعل و....*
*والسبب فى الزيغان .. هو البعد عن الله فى الاساس .*​ 
*بص داود النبى قال ايه من حوالى 3 الالاف سنة*​

*Ps 14:1 ​​​​​​​​​​*لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. لِدَاوُدَ قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لَيْسَ إِلهٌ». فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا. 

بص حبيبى . الدين ليس معاكسا للعلم .. لوقا الرسول كان طبيب .


*



واحس انه الله ما بيدخل يحياة حدا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​​​*​
*مثلا اذا مرض بمرض خطير .. الكل بيحكي انه هذا بسبب الله .. لكن انا صار عقلي يقنعني انه ما دخل الله بالمرض فهذه امور بالجسد ونتيجة لنمو خلايا غير طبييعية في الجسم واسبابها من الحياة *​


*اولا : ليس علامة تواجد الله هى تدخل الله فى حياة الانسان بمعنى موته او حياته .*​
*الله بيتدخل فى حياة الناس فعلا وبيحول الفاجر لطاهر . وبيحول شاول لبولس اللى مات علشان المسيح واتعذب فى الخدمة علشانه*


*بص :سبب المرض الخطير مثل السرطان .. هو نمو غير طبيعى لخلايا معينة بسبب الجينات . هذا صحيح .*​


*طب يا ترى مين اللى خلى الجينات ( cancer genes) يحصلها activation .؟؟*​


*متفهمش كلامى غلط .*
*الله بيعمل كل الوسايل لرجوع الانسان ..*​
*لو انسان مش هيرجع غير بالمرض ... يبقى هيرجعوا بالمرض لا اقصد ان يصيبه الله بمرض .. ولكن يسمح الله بان يكون المرض وسيلة للتوبة والرجوع .. علشان الابن ده لما يموت يروح الملكوت ويستمتع بالابدية مع الله*

*



بعدين فجأة برجع اصلي واتذكر الرب يسوع وشو عمل من اجلنابس والله وسواس بعقلي مو عارف كيف اتخلص منه !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
​

بربنا هتقدر
المسيح قلها صراحة .
John 15:5 أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا. ​
​


قول كده .. يا رب انا من غيرك لاشئ .. الحرب صعبة يار ب وانت قلت ( لأَنَّهَا طَرَحَتْ كَثِيرِينَ جَرْحَى، وَكُلُّ قَتْلاَهَا أَقْوِيَاءُ. ) خليك معايا وحارب عنى .​


ممكن اسألك سؤال .
John 15:5 أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ *بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا*. ​


كيف يعرف الانسان انه غصن فى المسيح ؟؟
-الغصن بياخد مياة من الساق
-الغصن بيحول المياة والضوء لاكل او غذاء ( بناء ضوئى )
-الغصن يعطى الغذاء لباقى اجزاء النبات
-الغصن يأتى بثمر ​​



-الانسان بياخد كلمة ربنا من المسيح ( المواظبة على قراءة الكتاب المقدس )
-الانسان بيستخدم كلمة ربنا وبينفذها ( بولس الرسول بيقول : لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ، بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ )
-الانسان بيساعد الاخرين فى انهم يتغذوا روحيا ويعرفوا المسيح ويعيشوه
-الانسان يأتى بثمر .. فهو لا يغلب الشيطان فقط .. بل الشيطان لا يكون له سلطان عليه .​


فكر وشوف انت فى انهى مرحلة
ولو ليك سؤال .. اسأل وخد حريتك .​


----------



## bob (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *بشكركم كلكم على مساعدتكم
> وانا وضعي اتحسن
> بس انا في فكرة ملازماني دائما وهي انه دائما يصلون بان تمطر وكلنا نعلم كيف ينزل المطر .. بسبب تبخر الماء وبحسب الكميات المتبخرة ستمطر .. لكن عندما تمطر يقولون ان الله هو الذي انزل المطر
> ارجوكم وضحولي هذه الاشياء لكي اقتنع واقنع غيري *


دعني ايها الاخ ذكر لك ما حدث في العهد القديم مع ايليا النبي عندما صلي فلم تمطر السماء ثلاث سنين و ستة اشهر الم يكن البحار و الانهار و كل ما تتبخر مياه لتكون السحب التي تسقط الامطار موجودة ام كانت جافة؟؟؟؟؟؟و عندما صلي ايليا النبي بعدها انزل الله المطر بغض النظر عن وجود البحار او السحب او اي الاسباب التي تسبب حدوث الامطار. ارجو ان اكون اوضحت فكرتي


----------



## Desert Rose (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *بشكركم كلكم على مساعدتكم*
> *وانا وضعي اتحسن*
> *بس انا في فكرة ملازماني دائما وهي انه دائما يصلون بان تمطر وكلنا نعلم كيف ينزل المطر .. بسبب تبخر الماء وبحسب الكميات المتبخرة ستمطر .. لكن عندما تمطر يقولون ان الله هو الذي انزل المطر*
> *ارجوكم وضحولي هذه الاشياء لكي اقتنع واقنع غيري *


 
ياعزيزى الله وضع قوانين للطبيعة تحكمها مثل قانون الجاذبية مثلا 

عايزة اقولك على حاجة ان حتى أعتى الملحدين تلاقيه يقولك انه يعتقد بوجود كود معين أو شفرة معينة تحكم هذا الكون أذ لايمكن وجود الاشياء بالصدفة وايضا التحكم بيها بالصدفة 

وفى واحد ملحد قال مقولة شهيرة :
قال أذا كان الله فعلا موجود ونحن لم نؤمن به فهذة مشكلة 
واذا لم موجود فنحن فهذة مشكلة أكبر لآن من يحكم وينظم هذا الكون ؟ نحن فى خطر أذا لم يكن الله موجود

اتكلم مع الرب فى المشكلة ديه قوله عليها ومتتكسفش هو بيقبلك فى كل حالاتك 
كل الافكار الى بتجيلك حطها عنده زى ماهى واطلب منه المساعدة وانه يفتح ذهنك وقلبك عشان تشوف ال هو عايزك تشوفه


----------



## sam3an alshai5 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك!
شكرا كثير الك وللكل .. انا محتاج اشخاص يجاوبوا على كل اسئلتي لحتى اتأكد انه في الها اجابة .. 
طيب مش السرطان اسبابه مثلا التدخين ..
سؤال اخر ممكن تفسرولي كيف الرزقة من الله؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2010)

فى المحاربات الروحية ، فيه حاجة إسمها حروب الأفكار
وديه فى الغالب يصيب المعتدين بذواتهم 
فلما الإنسان يتعب وينسحق ويطلب المعونة من أبوه السماوى ، يجد ذهنه وقد إستنار بإجابات عن كل هذه الأمور ، بل يجدها وقد تبخَّرت
التواضع والصلاة بقلب منسحق


----------



## Desert Rose (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> !ابن الملك!
> شكرا كثير الك وللكل .. انا محتاج اشخاص يجاوبوا على كل اسئلتي لحتى اتأكد انه في الها اجابة ..
> طيب مش السرطان اسبابه مثلا التدخين ..
> سؤال اخر ممكن تفسرولي كيف الرزقة من الله؟


 
عزيزى سمعان الله وضع قوانين للطبيعة ولجسم الانسان 

هديك مثل : اذا انا جيت وقفت قدام قطر وهو ماشى والقطر داسنى اروح اقول اصل ديه ارادة ربنا وهو الى عمل كده ؟ لا ده اختيارى انا والقطر داسنى نتيجة لاختيارى انا انى اقف قدامه 

نفس الشئ شربت سجاير انا عارفة السجاير النتيجة بتاعتها ممكن تعمل سرطان رئة 

عزيزى الكتاب المقدس فى مبدأ واضح الله لايشمخ عليه ما يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد ايضا 

الله خلق الانسان مخير ومش روبوت بيتحكم فيه بريموت كنترول 

فى حاجات انا بختار اعملها وبيترتب عليها نتائج طبيعية نتيجة للقرار ال انا اخدته 

لكن ساعات الله بيسمح لبعض الناس ببعض الامراض لشئ معين هو فى حكمته بيبقى عايز يوصله للناس ديه 

واوقات تانيه زى ما قولتلك بيبقى المرض ده نتيجة طبيعية لشئ او اختيار غلط انا عملته 

جسم الانسان له قوانين الله نفسه هو ال حطها لو انت اخترقت القوانين عليك ان تتحمل النتيجة 

موضوع الرزق ياعزيزى يوجد له شقين 
ما معنى ان الرزق من عند الله ؟ شوف ياعزيزى هذا المبدأ سبب مشاكل كثيرة فى عالمنا العربى 

هقولك ليه تلاقى شخص مش معاه فلوس ومش لاقى شغل ويخلف عدد مهول من الاطفال ويقول الرزق من عند الله 

يسلام طيب هو مش ربنا ادانا عقل نفكر بيه 

زى ماقولتلك مايزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد 

مبدأ الرزق من عند الله ده بيخلى بعض الناس تتكاسل ومتشتغلش عشان الرزق من عند الله 

بينما ان الرب يسوع بيقول الفاعل مستحق اجرتة 

انا اشتغلت واجتهدت هحصد نتيجة اجتهادى 

لكن ده مش معناه ان الله خارج الصورة تماما لان الله كمان مقسم العالم الى غنى وفقير 
ففى ناس تلاقى الله بيديها فلوس كتير وغنى كتير وديه لحكمة عنده 
وناس تانيه لا 

والمفروض ان الانسان فى الحالتين يقترب من الله ليفهم خطة الله ومشيئتة الله الصالحة لحياته سواء بغنى او بفقر 

لكن انى اقول الرزق من عند الله واقعد ومعملش حاجه وبعد كده اقول اصل الله مش عايز يدينى 

لالالالالا الله مخلقش حيوانات لاتعقل الله خلق بشر ليها مخ وحرية ارادة وقدرة على العمل والانتاج والتفكير


----------



## دام علاء العماد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

محاولة نفي وجود الله ، تكفي لإثبات أن الله موجود​


----------



## Rosetta (3 ديسمبر 2010)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> محاولة نفي وجود الله ، تكفي لإثبات أن الله موجود​



*صح و انا معاك في هذه 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## صوت الرب (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> !ابن الملك!
> شكرا كثير الك وللكل .. انا محتاج اشخاص يجاوبوا على كل اسئلتي لحتى اتأكد انه في الها اجابة ..
> طيب مش السرطان اسبابه مثلا التدخين ..
> سؤال اخر ممكن تفسرولي كيف الرزقة من الله؟


طبعا التدخين يسبب الكثير من الأمراض و أخطرها السرطان
هذا لا خلاف عليه و لا يتعارض إطلاقا مع الدين
فالمدخن سيتعرض للأمراض بعكس الغير مدخن
و نحن لا نربط ألله بالأمراض التي تصيب المدخن


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> *طيب مش السرطان اسبابه مثلا التدخين ..*
> *سؤال اخر ممكن تفسرولي كيف الرزقة من الله؟ *


انا بصراحة مش فاهم معنى الرزقة  .

بالظبط زى ما قال استاذ صوت الرب فى المداخلة السابقة
ما علاقة السرطان الذى هو نتيجة لعوامل كثيرة احدها التدخين .. بعدم وجود الله ؟


تعالى نبص بنظرة تانية اوسع .
مثلا الايدز .. هو نتيجة علاقات غير سوية .. مش كده ؟ 
ليه الانسان لما بياكل ويشرب ... بيعيش ويستمر فى الحياة
بينما لما يزنى ويعمل علاقات غير سوية بيبدأ يتعب وتقل مناعته ويموت نتيجة لوجود الايدز 
ليه ميكونش العكس .. اى .. ليه ميكنش الانسان لما يزنى يعيش .. ولما ياكل ويشرب يموت ؟؟

تعرف تجاوب على السؤال ده ؟
الاجابة .. لان الله خلق الانسان بطريقة معينة وجعلنا نحيا باسلوب معين فالله قال ( لاتزنى ) ... ولكن عندما نقول ( لا يوجد اله ) ونبدأ فى عصيانه ونقوم بالزنى او .. او .. نبدأ نصاب باشياء غريبة وامراض فى الجسم ونجد ان الجسم اصبح مختل .. والسبب هو اننا قد خالفنا طبيعة الجسد الذى خلقنا عليه الله .

هاتلى مرض واحد مثلا .. سببه هو ان الانسان اكل وشرب شئ طبيعى
بينما انا اقدر اجيب مليون مرض سببهم فى الاصل هو قيام الانسان باشياء غير طبيعية .. مثلا التدخين يؤدى لامراض .. الزنى يؤدى لامراض .. القتل يؤدى لامراض نفسية وهكذا ...

بص بولس الرسول بيتكلم بيقول ايه عن الناس الامم اللى بيعملوا الشر ومش عايزين يعرفوا ربنا


Rom 1:24 
لِذلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ، لإِهَانَةِ أَجْسَادِهِمْ بَيْنَ ذَوَاتِهِمِ. 
​اسلمهم = تركهم​

الله خلق الانسان بطريقة معينة .. 
عندما يقول الانسان لا مانع من التدخين ومن الزنى زمن القتل ومن ....
يبدأ الجسم فى الاختلال وتظهر الامراض .​ 

كل الامراض لها سبب علمى .. وهذا لا يتعارض مع كون الانسان مخلوق من الله ؟؟​​


----------



## sam3an alshai5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ردودكم اكثر من رائعة وعنجد كثير مقنعة
بس انا صرت خايف عشان فكرت بهيك اشياء الله ما ينجحني بالدراسة ولا بشي  ..
مع اني دايما بطلب المغفرة بس بتيجي لحظات برجع بفكر بهاي الامور وبعدين بحاول اغير تفكيري
ممكن يكون هذا بسبب مرض لي هو الوسواس القهري ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *ردودكم اكثر من رائعة وعنجد كثير مقنعة*
> *بس انا صرت خايف عشان فكرت بهيك اشياء الله ما ينجحني بالدراسة ولا بشي  ..*
> *مع اني دايما بطلب المغفرة بس بتيجي لحظات برجع بفكر بهاي الامور وبعدين بحاول اغير تفكيري*
> *ممكن يكون هذا بسبب مرض لي هو الوسواس القهري ؟؟*


 
عزيزى من فين جبت الافكار ديه عن الله ؟

الله فى صفك مش ضدك ابدا حتى وانت ضعيف بالعكس ده بيوقف جنبك اكتر عشان يقويك ويرجعك ليه 

الله مش منتقم ابدا حاشا 

وبعدين ياعزيزى لازم تبقى عارف اننا فى حرب مع ابليس عدو الخير والحرب ديه حرب روحية وساحة المعركة هى العقل والتفكير والله عارف كده كويس 

وانا بهديك الآيه ديه من رسالة أفسس 6 : 16 

" حاملين فوق الكل ترس الآيمان الذى به تقدرون أن تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة "

الله عارف ان ابليس سهامه ملتهبه وسهامه ديه بتيجى فى الفكر وعلى فكرة مفيش حدود للافكار ال ممكن ابليس يحاربنا بيها 
وعشان الله عارف كده قالنا فى الكتاب اننا نتمسك بترس الايمان 

فتأكد ان الله عارف وحاسس بالى انت بتمر فيه وهو مش ضدك وهو مش هينتقم منك ابدا 
وعليك انك تتمسك بيه حتى لو حاسس انك ضعيف


----------



## Rosetta (4 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *ردودكم اكثر من رائعة وعنجد كثير مقنعة
> بس انا صرت خايف عشان فكرت بهيك اشياء الله ما ينجحني بالدراسة ولا بشي  ..
> مع اني دايما بطلب المغفرة بس بتيجي لحظات برجع بفكر بهاي الامور وبعدين بحاول اغير تفكيري
> ممكن يكون هذا بسبب مرض لي هو الوسواس القهري ؟؟*


*باختصار صديقي الغالي 

ربنا لا يقف لك على اي عثرة ستتعثر بها 
ربنا اعلم بطبيعتنا البشرية الضعيفة و لذلك لو طلبته بندم و صرخت اليه بصدق سيجيبك في الحال لن يتركك في ضياعك ابدا 
و لا تنسى كلامه :

" ليس الأصحاء بحاجة إلى طبيب بل المرضى" 

"اقول لكم إنه هكذا يكون فرح فى السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبة"

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2010)

> *بس انا صرت خايف عشان فكرت بهيك اشياء الله ما ينجحني بالدراسة ولا بشي  ..*
> *مع اني دايما بطلب المغفرة بس بتيجي لحظات برجع بفكر بهاي الامور وبعدين بحاول اغير تفكيري*


*متضيعيش الوقت فى هذا الكلام*
*تعرف ربنا بيحبك اد ايه .. فى هذة اللحظة اللى انت بتقرأ فيها كلامى ؟؟*
*ربنا دلوقتى مبسوط منك وبيضحك لك .*
*فاضل انك تبدأ تعيش معاه .. *
*استغل فرصة حب الله ليك .. استمتع بيه على قد ما تقدر .*
*صلى قبل ما تنام .. وقوله انا بحبك يا رب .*
*واتفق معاه .. قول يا رب هبدأ معاك مشوار جديد .. انا هصلى كل يوم وهاقرأ كلامك واستمتع بيك .*

متعولش همّ انك تصلح نفسك .. حب الله .. واستقبل منه .
وهو هيبدأ يصلح فيك حاجة ورا حاجة .

ابدأ من النهاردة .


----------



## sam3an alshai5 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على تفاعلكم ..
وانا رح اتتبع نصائحكم

بس اخر سؤال وجدته مرة بمنتدى الملحدين
وانا ما عرفت اجاوبهم

كيف صعد المسيح الى السماء والى اي سماء وهل بجسده صعد؟

---
السؤال بيتردد ببالي ومش عارف اجابته ..*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sam3an alshai5 قال:


> *شكرا على تفاعلكم ..*
> *وانا رح اتتبع نصائحكم*
> 
> *بس اخر سؤال وجدته مرة بمنتدى الملحدين*
> ...


 
ياعزيزى المسيح عندما قام قام بجسد مختلف عن جسدنا البشرى وصعد المسيح الى السماء أى عاد للحالة التى كان عليها من مكانة قبل ان يخلى نفسه ويتخذ جسد بشرى 

أما السماء ياعزيزى مشكلة الملحدين معاها انهم يقولون انه لايوجد سماء وان رواد الفضاء صعدوا الى الفضاء الخارجى ولم يجدوا السماء 

لكن السماء التى يقصدها الكتاب المقدس هى سماء روحية غير محدودة وغير مادية هى بيت الآب 

ولذلك عندما صعد بولس الى السماء الثالثة فى رؤيا لم يستطع ان يصف ما رأة لانه فوق تخيلات البشر وفوق عقول البشر 

فالسماء ليست مكان محدود او انها مجرد سقف يعلو كوكب الارض بل هى عالم روحى غير محدود


----------



## sam3an alshai5 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا عالتوضيح
صلوا من اجلي


----------

